# Submersible Lights



## chbarnha (Jun 27, 2018)

What are the best wiring and light kits you have found for your trailers? I am about to order one and want to make sure I get one that will last> Thanks in advance


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 27, 2018)

honestly,i don't think the universe wants them to last otherwise i wouldn't run over the plug with the jack wheel and crush the pins,back into a tree with the light and break the lense,vibrate them so bad they fall off or have an incandescent bulb pop as soon as i back it into the water,etc. but if you want it to last the season,go with a mid priced led.


----------



## chbarnha (Jun 27, 2018)

thanks for the reply! haha sounds like the story of my life


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 28, 2018)

LED is the way to go. I struggled with my incandescent for a season or two with bulbs bursting from being hot and hitting cold river water, and various other issues. Since switching to LED's and properly wiring them I haven't had a problem since. I don't even unplug when unloading/loading the boat.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 29, 2018)

I run the ground wire to each light.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 29, 2018)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I run the ground wire to each light.



This!!


----------



## mbweimar (Jun 29, 2018)

I bought a set of Peterson LEDs on Amazon 5 years ago. Peterson manufacturs a lot if lights for semi trucks and trailers. I should also mention that in use my boat exclusively in salt water and gets dunked at least once a week.


----------



## Riverdog (Jun 29, 2018)

As mentioned above, LED is the way to go. More expensive, but last much longer.


----------



## sportsman (Jul 20, 2018)

I found what appears to be a really nice wire loom for trailers at Harbor Freight in Mountain Home, Ar. I bought all my LED lights at R&P Carriages, online through eBay . I no longer unplug when launching or loading. And they work. IMO LEDs are the way to go.


----------



## kofkorn (Aug 1, 2018)

BigTerp said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > I run the ground wire to each light.
> ...



I do this to every set I install...


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 3, 2018)

I have LEDs but still unplug the trailer before I back it down the ramp. Just habit at this point.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 4, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I have LEDs but still unplug the trailer before I back it down the ramp. Just habit at this point.



The hard part about that is remembering to plug them back in!


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 4, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > I have LEDs but still unplug the trailer before I back it down the ramp. Just habit at this point.
> ...



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## 10sne1 (Aug 6, 2018)

LEDs and always put them on my side guide posts. No more dunking them every time I launch. I also have a designated ground fron the frame of my truck to the frame of the trailer. Connect the two grounds with a plug.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Aug 7, 2018)

I use LED lights from a semi-truck dealer ( truck-lite or Grote).. you can find all the connectors and what-not there...no need to buy a made in China kit.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## driz (Nov 11, 2018)

And don’t forget the dielectric grease on your plugs and connections. If you’re around salt or your rig sits out in wet environments it’s a must.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marshman (May 1, 2019)

What’s the best system/method to route wiring? I usually just use zip ties.. the little clips never stay on and my trailer is box tube..


----------



## LDUBS (May 7, 2019)

marshman said:


> What’s the best system/method to route wiring? I usually just use zip ties.. the little clips never stay on and my trailer is box tube..



Mine are pulled down the center of the rectangular galvanized tube framing. Rubber grommets are used where the wire(s) enter/exit the channels. This scores high for a neat look and does protect the wires, but makes it harder to inspect/maintain/modify. If someone wanted more access they could run them along the inner side of the frame members using a split wire loom & stainless wire clamps.


----------

